# Looking for an Old Shipmate...



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello There To You All...

I was just wondering if anyone remembers "Neil Epworth" who was serving at that time, as a second cook and baker... We sailed together on a B.P. Tanker... I cannot remember the ship,... I think that it was the British Forth... But I am not sure... I was Chief Steward and I had my wife with me... Neil showed a couple of wives how to make and cook cakes ...It would be great if we made contact again... after all these years... Thank You For Any Assistance......
Dave McConnachy.


----------

